# Bobby



## DanOstergren (Jun 18, 2014)

My friend Bobby and I did an impromptu portrait shoot the other day. He is the designer and owner of a clothing label called Lift.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 18, 2014)

whoa.. whats with the side by side? is this a before/after?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 18, 2014)

Well it's better than a sharp stick in the eye.

Oh..wait, nevermind.  Lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Jun 18, 2014)

Very well done Dan.


----------



## runnah (Jun 18, 2014)

What a nice piece. Love the color, bokeh and subject.


----------



## terri (Jun 18, 2014)

Gorgeous portrait.   Subject placement is spot on, and use of the leaf is a nice touch.   Beautiful job!


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. Sorry about the link. =/


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 18, 2014)

Saw this on Facebook, very nice


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 18, 2014)

lol @linkectomy


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 18, 2014)

Here is the before/after for anyone interested: http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/169/1/8/_mg_9290_by_danostergren-d7muzfh.jpg


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice processing! You took a warm, airy photo and turned it into something cold and sharp. Very cool.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 18, 2014)

jowensphoto said:


> Nice processing! You took a warm, airy photo and turned it into something cold and sharp. Very cool.


It took a LOT of time. I got so frustrated at one point that I almost scrapped it, but I'm really glad I didn't.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 18, 2014)

What do you use in Photoshop to color grade? I've been using levels, but often they're not very precise (IE: it will adjust shadow tones very broadly). I've tried to use curves but there's a bit of a learning curve (ha!) to them lol


----------



## manaheim (Jun 18, 2014)

Very neat, very interesting.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 18, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> What do you use in Photoshop to color grade? I've been using levels, but often they're not very precise (IE: it will adjust shadow tones very broadly). I've tried to use curves but there's a bit of a learning curve (ha!) to them lol


I use a selective color layer mask and a curves layer mask to adjust color and contrast, and reduce the saturation with a hue/saturation layer mask.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 20, 2014)

One more, with a different color palette used in the edit. Some wont like the clipped highlights; they don't bother me, especially for having to shoot these close to high noon.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 20, 2014)

Actually clipped highlights or not I really like that shot.  The lighting just works for it.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 20, 2014)

I wanna love the second, but the lunarglides ruin the "feel" for me.  LOVE the first.  Really really awesome processing on that one. 

Jake


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 20, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> I wanna love the second, but the lunarglides ruin the "feel" for me.  LOVE the first.  Really really awesome processing on that one.
> 
> Jake


I feel like they really tie the look together personally. And thank you!


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 20, 2014)

For me, a nice set of wingtips would have finished off the outfit, but maybe that's because I don't know him and his style. 

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 20, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> For me, a nice set of wingtips would have finished off the outfit, but maybe that's because I don't know him and his style.
> 
> Jake
> 
> ...



Oooooh, yes!


----------



## runnah (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't understand the fashion, but I enjoy the photo.

To be fair I have been buying the same make and model of jeans for the last 10 years.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> I don't understand the fashion, but I enjoy the photo.
> 
> To be fair I have been buying the same make and model of jeans for the last 10 years.



Why fix something that's not broke?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Jun 20, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Why fix something that's not broke?  Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



Exactly. 569, 36x32 done shopping in 5 mins.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 20, 2014)

Didn't even know the number.  Loose and straight for me too, only 32x32.

No offense intended.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 21, 2014)

I got bullied for wearing pants like that in middle school. I was known for my high water jeans.  Little did I know, I was fashionable as hell! Take that 13 year old classmates. 

I like the calm colors of the clothes against the energetic colors of the leaves.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 21, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> One more, with a different color palette used in the edit. Some wont like the clipped highlights; they don't bother me, especially for having to shoot these close to high noon.


The highlights themselves don't bother me terribly, but what does is the empty space of the path image left; this makes a perfect leading line which pulls my eye right past the subject and into the the nothing of the image background.  Were the highlights here not so blown out, then the 'pull' on the viewer's eye would be MUCH less.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 22, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> I got bullied for wearing pants like that in middle school. I was known for my high water jeans.  Little did I know, I was fashionable as hell! Take that 13 year old classmates.
> 
> I like the calm colors of the clothes against the energetic colors of the leaves.


It's funny how trends work, huh?


----------



## fokker (Jun 22, 2014)

What lens is this shot with? The bokeh in #1 is interesting, almost like a mirror lens.


----------



## Rosy (Jun 22, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> My friend Bobby and I did an impromptu portrait shoot the other day. He is the designer and owner of a clothing label called Lift.



having a total mind fart...this guy looks like the lead singer from Maroon 5.  It'll come to me once I hit the enter key!


----------



## Rosy (Jun 22, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> My friend Bobby and I did an impromptu portrait shoot the other day. He is the designer and owner of a clothing label called Lift.



I told you!!!! Adam Levine


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 23, 2014)

fokker said:


> What lens is this shot with? The bokeh in #1 is interesting, almost like a mirror lens.


It was shot with a 135mm lens @f/2.8 on a 5D Classic body.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 23, 2014)

Rosy said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > My friend Bobby and I did an impromptu portrait shoot the other day. He is the designer and owner of a clothing label called Lift.
> ...


You're not the first to make that association! Personally I find Bobby much more attractive though.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry to bump this back to the top, but I thought I would share that I was just awarded a Daily Deviation with this image on Deviantart. This makes 3 Daily Deviations that I've been awarded! I'm feeling pretty ecstatic right now! 

lift by DanOstergren on deviantART


----------



## sashbar (Jul 8, 2014)

To be completely honest, the first thought that crossed my mind was - the client for some reason wanted to conceal his left eye and the photographer found the way. It is a beautiful portrait but this leaf is like a, I am sorry for the pun, like a stick in my eye, I always get back to it and keep asking myself: "Why is he covering his left eye?".


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 8, 2014)

sashbar said:


> To be completely honest, the first thought that crossed my mind was - the client for some reason wanted to conceal his left eye and the photographer found the way. It is a beautiful portrait but this leaf is like a, I am sorry for the pun, like a stick in my eye, I always get back to it and keep asking myself: "Why is he covering his left eye?".


There was no client, it was all conceptual, but thank you for sharing your opinion.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 8, 2014)

Really fantastic work, the editing on this is super captivating to me. I've sat for hours just messing with the color in photos so I know the kind of work you must have put into this. Very impressed!


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 8, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Really fantastic work, the editing on this is super captivating to me. I've sat for hours just messing with the color in photos so I know the kind of work you must have put into this. Very impressed!



Thank you! Yeah, a few hours went into this one. It's funny, because I had a few photographers tell me it would only take them 10 minutes to edit this photo and get it to look the way I got it. Then again, none of their photos looked like they put more than 10 minutes of work into them in the first place.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 10, 2014)

fokker said:


> What lens is this shot with? The bokeh in #1 is interesting, almost like a mirror lens.



The bokeh is probably just caused by the light bending around a branch or something. I get that bokeh sometimes if I'm using a wide aperture and there's a small obstacle between me and the background bokeh.


----------

